# I assmebled my first hive...



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

*I assembled my first hive...*

I have assembled my first hive:


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Probably not a big deal to some, but I am quite happy with it. I figured to spread the initial cost outlay over a period of a couple months rather than all up front so now that I built this one I need to order the next.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

good job. you should make your own hives since you're a contractor, i'm sure you probably have the tools and can come by some scrap material on the job. keeping bees is why i sheet roofs with 1"x12" instead of osb, if you know what i mean. about the only thing i buy is frames and foundation. i have made some frames though. i bet those wax moths would chip their teeth out if they ever get a hold of the red oak and black walnut frames i have.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

It looks great - always feels good to get that equipment stacked and waiting. It'll be even better when there's bees inside it.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Being a girl, I was very proud of my first hive. I would love to learn more woodworking skills, but don't know where to go. My husband is always too busy to teach me. I told him he was just afraid I wouldn't need him anymore if I learned to do it myself!!

Nice job on the hive.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

WVbeekeeper said:


> good job. you should make your own hives since you're a contractor, i'm sure you probably have the tools and can come by some scrap material on the job. keeping bees is why i sheet roofs with 1"x12" instead of osb, if you know what i mean. about the only thing i buy is frames and foundation. i have made some frames though. i bet those wax moths would chip their teeth out if they ever get a hold of the red oak and black walnut frames i have.


I'll be there at some point. I figure I would simply stick with the standard stuff. Learn off of that, KNOWING, that there is a lot of sound advice and history revolving around these commercial frames and then branch out on my own once I have a good footing on the "how to keep" bees side of things.


----------



## biglipzit (Sep 18, 2007)

Looking great. Where did you buy that hive from and what exactly did you order?
Daniel


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey, nice job! I know with me, (cheap as I am) I am always on the look out for a scrap (1 x anything) I save them up and build just about all of my equipment except the frames. I can build it all with my table saw and a circular saw. I use the circular saw to cut the hand-holds. Building it yourself does save money, no doubt about it.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

biglipzit said:


> Looking great. Where did you buy that hive from and what exactly did you order?
> Daniel


My newb purchase. 

Beesource.

5 Illinois
1 SBB
1 hive stand
50 frames (not yet assembled, though this weekend I am going to make an assembly jig for them...and wiring).
1 hive tool
1 jacket/veil
1 inner cover
1 telescoping top
1 top feeder

I'll be getting more...


----------



## biglipzit (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice. Where did you order from and your missing the smoker


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

biglipzit said:


> Nice. Where did you order from and your missing the smoker


Oh, I have a hand me down...not pictured.

Here it is:


----------



## joekurm (Sep 23, 2007)

*I gave in*

I was planning on making my own supers, and did make one deep with box joints and cut hand holds. The only problem I had is that my tablesaw didn't have a long enough arbor for my dado blade. I used my brother in-law's. It was alot of work. I found a place about 25 miles from me that sells deeps (Pieced) for about $6.00 and mediums for about $4.75, and bought them instead. The corners are not box joints, but they have over 4,000 hives and they work for them. The only problem is that they were really hard to contact and probably don't ship.


----------



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

Parke County Queen said:


> Being a girl, I was very proud of my first hive. I would love to learn more woodworking skills, but don't know where to go. My husband is always too busy to teach me. I told him he was just afraid I wouldn't need him anymore if I learned to do it myself!!
> 
> Nice job on the hive.


Look around at the sites for schools that teach woodworking in your area.
The state schools are also good sources of finding woodworking classes, Around here the high school has woodworking classes for the kids but not sure about classes for adults.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

The Internet can give you a pretty good education for woodworking skills. Start with the sites where everyone posts their experiences with injuries sustained by power tools, catagorized by tool type. Those stories are educational and very entertaining.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

After many years in machine shop the one thing that's always on my mind when working with any power tool is Where's the blade(s) and where are my fingers. Where would my hand go if it slipped and where would the work go if it kicked back. Never Never Ever get distracted or take your mind off what you are doing. So far, so good.I need all of my fingers to play my accordion.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

It's said one of the most dangerous shop tools there is, believe it or not, is the drill press. I know I've been stung by it more than once. Nothing like a good set of clamps. 

Do your years in the machine shop bear this out?


----------



## biglipzit (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh yes the dreaded drill press... I have had my fair share of injuries with the one at home. The problem is the clamps don't always grip everything and it isn't big enough many times. But when the bit bites and the object being drilled gets away from you... blood normally does fly.
Although the drill press is the most dangerous, nothing scares me more than a table saw or a band saw. Sorry but those 2 have my utmost respect always.


----------



## Columbiacritter (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm very jealous. I get my hive next month!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Troutsqueezer said:


> It's said one of the most dangerous shop tools there is, believe it or not, is the drill press. I know I've been stung by it more than once. Nothing like a good set of clamps.
> 
> Do your years in the machine shop bear this out?


Bandsaws seem to take their toll. or at least do more damage quicker. Most importantly, You have to take the time to set the height of the blade guard and use a push stick for small pcs, stand in a balanced position, don't force the work, and don't be in a hurry. I'd have to say I've seen More accidents with a drill press. They seem pretty innocent, but a drill catching in a hole can be pretty bad when someone's trying to hold a workpiece in their hand. It only takes a minute or two to use a clamp or at least clamp a stop block to the table.Every machine has it's dangers and you have to think about your safety first. I would say most of the accidents I've seen were from people's hands slipping into the path of a moving cutter or blade.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Columbiacritter said:


> I'm very jealous. I get my hive next month!


Patience. 

I just painted mine. Its amazing how attentive I was doing ONE. I have three more on order now and a medium nuc box from Brushy.

I've been harvesting corn and putting in three beds for next year's produce garden. Busy times getting everything squeezed in before the ground freezes.

I'll have to take some pictures of it.


----------

